# What I've been up to



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Hi Fiberaholics! I haven't been on the forum for ages. My stress level has been through the roof. Last Fall I decided to close down my soap biz and take life a little easier. That has been a major headache. I've been looking for a buyer, but have been insulted numerous times....so, gave up trying. 
I've been having some health problems and they came to a head on New Years Eve. I've been diagnosed with Uterine (Endometrial) Cancer and will have Hysterectomy surgery on Feb. 3rd. The doctor says that it's in the very early stages, but won't know how far until they actually get in there. If it is contained I won't need to have radiation and/or chemo.

Please cross your fingers and toes. Maybe say a prayer or send me some good healing light if you have time. This stuff has me a bit worried.  I'll be recuperating for at least six weeks....

Spin on!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lathermaker I sure will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and sending your healing thoughts. Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

You have had a time of it, haven't you.
All appendages crossed for an excellent outcome to your upcoming surgery. Remember to rest afterwards, sitting and playing with your fiber is the best idea..
Sending many good thoughts for healing your way.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Adding my prayers as well!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh Karla!

Will keep you in my prayers, for peace of mind and soul these next weeks, for your surgeon & surgical staff, for your complete healing. :angel:

Just think of all the time you'll have to plan your garden and to play with fiber!!

:kiss:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

merciful heavens! Lathermaker, I am so thankful they found the root of your problems and have a plan for going after it! 

Knowing what you are dealing with is far more empowering just KNOWING what it is - even if the "name" is scary. NOW you can deal with it. Bless your heart, you know I will be praying for you. 

Sorry about the whole business fiasco - it happens. 

Try to focus your energies on getting healthy. And maybe, by May, we can plan to get together again at Shepherd's Harvest?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

praying for you !!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I was sorting through some *"batt"-er* (stuff to make batts with :hysterical and I came across a few feathers and IMMEDIATELY thought of you and our class with PluckyFluff.

Spinning feathers was amazing! Have you been able to do any artyarns lately?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I figure this is just a speed bump in my life. I would rather know what I'm fighting than stick my head in the sand. 

I would love to be able to go to Harvest Fest....


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Sorry you have to go through this. Women I&#8217;ve known that had a hysterectomy usually say they feel so much better.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I am also sorry about the soap business Lathermaker. I am glad you have been diagnosed and are scheduled for the surgery. I will include you in my prayers. 
Big hugs!
Romy


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Goodness, no wonder you're stressed! I will be thinking about you!


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

hang in there lathermaker. that is one of the cancers that has a very high cure rate so I know you ARE going to get thru this fine. sending prayers and good thoughts your way


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh Karla,

I do hope you recover speedily and that we CAN see you at SH! I had been thinking of you a LOT this past month, and was intending to send you an email. 

I agree that knowing what is wrong can be empowering, so you can focus all your energy on taking good care of yourself. I had a hysterectomy when I was 29, my uterus had prolapsed and I had constant disabling back pain from it. After the surgery I felt totally well again, although the whole, whopping month of recuperation was frustrating. I hope you feel totally well again afterwards, that everything is okay, as soon as possible! Many hugs going out to you!

And I'm sorry you weren't able to sell your soap biz. That is disappointing to hear, I had my fingers crossed that you would be able to do that, I know you put so much of your heart and energy into it, and your soap really was great stuff. Loved your shampoo bars!


----------

